# Undiagnosed Symptoms - Anyone Similar?



## Jeremy Leff (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello everyone. I have an undiagnosed condition with the following set of symptoms which seem to be rare. Still looking for a doctor who can help me out, but have yet to find one. Wanted to see if anyone could relate:

*Summary of Condition*

*Symptoms*

· Ongoing constipation which requires continual, heavy use of laxatives on a daily basis (primary Miralax) for over 10 years (age 35)

· Occasional diarrhea.

· Failure to use laxatives can result in severe instances of constipation, lasting up to a week with little or no bowel movement, and sometimes resulting in fecal impactions which may require enemas or manual removal.

· Stools are never wider than half an inch. Anything wider is impossible to pass without anal or rectal injury.

· Even with laxatives, occasional pain or difficulty during bowel movements, ranging from moderate to severe.

· Occasional bright, red blood in stool, ranging from a small amount to an entire bowl full.

· Blood discharge can sometimes continue long after a bowel movement.

· Occurrences of blood in stool are often followed by an "episode", onset beginning immediately to up to 3 hours later.

o Symptoms during "episodes" include aches soreness all over body (but especially in joints, lower legs, arms, hands, and testicles), chills, thirst/dehydration, and sometimes fever.

o Symptoms range from moderate discomfort to severe pain and high fever. Was once so bad I had to go to the ER.

o Usually the more blood, the worse the symptoms.

o Usually the later the onset after a bowel movement, the worse the symptoms.

o Episodes can last 1-4 hours.

o Episodes can be as infrequently as several months apart, to occurring on consecutive days.

o Episodes only occur after a bloody bowel movement.

o Episodes have been occurring for approximately 7 years with no diagnosis.

· Had a colonoscopy that came back negative in 2009.

· Episodes have a major impact on normal routine, both socially and professionally.

*Possible Diagnoses*

· Anal or Rectal Stenosis or Strictures

· Perirectal Disease

· Internal Hemorrhoids

· Anal Fissure

· Irritable Bowel Syndrome

· Sepsis from Bacteria Entering Bloodstream through Fissure or Hemorrhoid

*Current Treatments*

· 2 x Daily Dose of Miralax

· Increased Water Intake

· Increased Fiber Intake

· Ibuprofen to manage pain and fever during episodes


----------



## Corydalis Aurea (Dec 14, 2014)

Jeremy Leff, I am so sorry to hear you are having such a rough time, wow, you have a lot going on, and I am sure disappointed for you that with all that you have had done that you have not been paid the respect of a better diagnosis...honestly I lose more and more faith in the medical industry every day...

The bleeding concerns me, yes perhaps hemorrhoidal bleeding there, but if you are getting a fever too I would be concerned of infection some where...tho' I can relate some to these bouts you speak of, as I have had them myself, pain, chills, shaking, hives, with bm and then sever fatigue fallowing the bout.

If your bm are so thin, there must be obstruction some where it would seem...

Keep us posted on how you are doing, this is a concerning case...


----------



## lasdoe (Jan 28, 2015)

First off I am very sorry to hear you are having all these symptoms but maybe I can help you and hopefully I can. Surprisingly I have had ALL he symptoms that you have. After 3 visits to the hospital in the same week I was diagnosed with IBS-C with internal and external hemorrhoids as well as an occasional rip in the anal tissue which is very painful. Like you said sometimes a drop of blood or a bowl full. Let me know if you want more information!


----------



## jos123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Using water Enema may be a temporary solution.


----------

